# Alan Thewall goods pier, Hull



## dweeb (Nov 13, 2007)

Old goods pier where goods were brought to/from moored ships. It has not been used for many years and is in a very poor way indeed. The buildings were empty but interesting none the less...


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Once again, many thanks for sharing these with us all. Rgds.


----------

